# Smiley Fish!!!



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

There's this fish at Big Al's..,.,.,. It looks like E.T. or like, a smiley fish.... It had big blue eyes, and it was like a porkie pine spine thing, it was huge, I think it might be a salt water fish, and it was like 200 bucks, I wanted it, but I cant keep a goldfish longer than a week









Does any1 know what this fish is???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a puffer fish like this one------>








heres a handy puffer fish link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, if you think its cute (cause I think Puffers are cute) with googly eyes, and has a price tag for $200, then I would also suspect it to be salt water. Try to look for the cow-fish.. ties in with the Puffer for cutest salt water fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Porcupine fish perhaps?

Inflated:









Deflated:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NICE pix!!! Donatella, if you cant get Marco to be a nice big bro to set you up for a salt water tank to have a puffer, you can always get a stuffed one to play volleyball or kickball with.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

If it was a porcupine puffer and it is selling for $200 then that fish sould inflate on command! At my LFS, they sell for around $40 for a 5" one


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

thanks 4 the info guys









Marco takes my filters and sh*t, nevermind him setting up a salt water tank. lol. But maybe I'll invest in a fake one to play volleyball with


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Puffers are so fricken sweet if I knew how to keep a saltwater tank and had some extra cash then I would get some I have a shalacked puffer hanging on my light in my room.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

I want a puffer 2 hang in my room to!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sparkley4Sho said:


> I want a puffer 2 hang in my room to!!


 It is pretty sweet looking, Oregon has a lot of them in the coast gift shops.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Sparkly.. why dont you buy a Lou Han, It would probably kick your brothers Ps butts if he put it in the same tank and they are awesome to watch as they are very owner responsive. 
www.flowerhornusa.com


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That is amazing I never knew what a flowerhorn was it looks a lot like a red-devil only better coloration of course.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BDKing.. is that a hybrid FlowerHorn?? Never seen one that colorfull or those kind of markings. Nevertheless.. its a badass!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is a nice fish - I bet it costs a pretty penny.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> it is a nice fish - I bet it costs a pretty penny.


 How much?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> www.flowerhornusa.com


Sorry if I offended anyone who likes flowerhorns, but god damn, that is the singlemost f'n ugly fish I've ever seen


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I cant beging to believe what that one costs.... most likely over 10,000, but anyway to answer some questions the flowehorn was forged by the breeding of trimaculatus and giant red parrots in malaysia... there are all kinds of different species that are hyridized to get that kind of color. I have heard of breeders using texas, red devils, midas etc. to increase the genetic pool from which they are made. They have been breed to have all the very best attributes of all these fish and a genetically superior to the wild cousins. The fins stay up at all times, the heads have crazy humps, and they are very very tough and hardy. Im just getting into these guys, but they are not for people who value their dollar. 1 inch juvis can run you over 100 dollars with only the possability that they may look as good as the one above. Most keepers will buy many at once and sell off the mediocre ones.

They are extremely aggresive, much more so then piranhas.(yeah but who has the teeth







). My brother was bit the first day he bought ours. (the Ps would never have done that) These fish could do some serious damage to someone who was not paying attention and had their hand in the tank. Tank mates are not a possibility, but the coolest thing about them is that they have been breed in captivity for so long that they have been accustomed to small tanks. a 40gallon breeder will support the 10-12 inch flowerhorn for life. They also reach these sizes in one year(they grow very quickly) most lou han enthusiast use divided tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I cant beging to believe what that one costs.... most likely over 10,000, but anyway to answer some questions the flowehorn was forged by the breeding of trimaculatus and giant red parrots in malaysia... there are all kinds of different species that are hyridized to get that kind of color. I have heard of breeders using texas, red devils, midas etc. to increase the genetic pool from which they are made. Im just getting into these guys, but they are not for people who value their dollar. 1 inch juvis can run you over 100 dollars with only the possability that they may look as good as the one above. Most keepers will buy many at once and sell off the mediocre ones.
> 
> They are extremely aggresive, much more so then piranhas.(yeah but who has the teeth
> 
> ...


 Ok, I see (sounds not that bad...), but still: it's hideous


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> Sorry if I offended anyone who likes flowerhorns, but god damn, that is the singlemost f'n ugly fish I've ever seen


I think that fish is incredible and obviously some others do to if they are willing to pay more for it then any other fish you have probably layed eyes on.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This one might appeal to the more conservative as it has yet to develope fully.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I still think its a badd ass!!! And to think that some cichlids do go in the hundreds and few up in the thou.. especially hybrids!! DAYMN!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you have to figure that the majority of the fish, i believe i have heard somthing along the lines of 98 of 100, do not get to crazy looking. With flowerhorns, most collectors that are willing to pay all that money( and in fact most show quality adults all sell in the thousands) for the ones that look ridiculous, but there are plenty of other ones that dont make the cut that are still cool fish and many may actually prefere their less gaudy appearance. IMO the coolest looking flowerhorn is called "unrivaled", they are beasts. ill look for a picture.


----------

